
Nao robot performs Judson Laipply's "Evolution of Dance" - eguizzo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-hardware/video-friday-#.UABkiiLocCU.hackernews
======
SlipperySlope
What's really interesting are the few gymnastic steps that the Nao cannot yet
do, e.g. leaving both feet to a prone position and back up to its feet. That
gap shows how the steps are fine-grain preprogrammed joint articulations. I
would like to see the motion planning developed to the point where the robot
is given gross trajectory targets and uses a self-awareness and self-balance
mechanism to automatically supply the fine-grain joint articulations.

